# Young investors... are you out there?



## im_daniel (4 November 2008)

Hi all,

I was just wanting to hear from you young investors out there (16years-25) if you could offer advice on how you got started, succes stories and failures 

Much appreciated.


----------



## agro (4 November 2008)

im_daniel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was just wanting to hear from you young investors out there (16years-25) if you could offer advice on how you got started, succes stories and failures
> 
> Much appreciated.




first of all what is your a/s/l

because this is not the site to be looking for under 18s


----------



## im_daniel (4 November 2008)

agro said:


> first of all what is your a/s/l
> 
> because this is not the site to be looking for under 18s




age 16 , male, sydney 

and no im not looking for "under 18's" i was just wondering whether there are young investors out there and can take in some of there advice.


----------



## nunthewiser (4 November 2008)

im_daniel said:


> age 16 , male, sydney
> 
> and no im not looking for "under 18's" i was just wondering whether there are young investors out there and can take in some of there advice.




and fair enough too m8 , this site is for sharing views and learning NO MATTER the age and dont let anyone try and stop you , well done for taking the initiative in asking for views and do hope it provides some answers


----------



## agro (4 November 2008)

im_daniel said:


> age 16 , male, sydney
> 
> and no im not looking for "under 18's" i was just wondering whether there are young investors out there and can take in some of there advice.




you're probably best of applying for a job at mcdonalds and getting an income first

alternatively, try the sharemarket games because i doubt every teenager is privileged enough to get the opportunity 

just be careful of some of the views you get on forums in general - you often come across some bad apples


----------



## sam76 (4 November 2008)

Bought my first bunch of shares at 18

I wanted to be more proactive with my $$$ and had a mate's brother who was a stock broker. 

I was lucky in that my parents had NAB shares for me and my brother that continually had the divvies reinvested.

I won the year 10 commerce stock picking competition 

These all contributed to my interest in the market.

I'm now 32 and get heaps of chicks.


----------



## im_daniel (4 November 2008)

agro said:


> you're probably best of applying for a job at mcdonalds and getting an income first
> 
> alternatively, try the sharemarket games because i doubt every teenager is privileged enough to get the opportunity
> 
> just be careful of some of the views you get on forums in general - you often come across some bad apples




ironically I actually do have a job at maccas and have saved around 2k which i wish to invest at some stage, after gaining some knowledge and know-how.


----------



## nunthewiser (4 November 2008)

im_daniel said:


> age 16 , male, sydney
> 
> and no im not looking for "under 18's" i was just wondering whether there are young investors out there and can take in some of there advice.




Also ignore all negative comments towards you from some here , look , i tip my hat to you , the younger you are the more ya can learn , and this career we are in is a never ending learning experience ,DEFINATELY worth learning tho . it can be the ultimute lifestyle career , trade from anywhere. maybe try the same question during the day and maybe you will find a few of the younger traders out there 

good luck


----------



## im_daniel (4 November 2008)

sam76 said:


> Bought my first bunch of shares at 18
> 
> I wanted to be more proactive with my $$$ and had a mate's brother who was a stock broker.
> 
> ...




that pretty cool, we have a stock comp goin on now at school for yr 11, im coming 3rd .. oh and its good that u get heaps of chicks i suppose thats a bonus


----------



## im_daniel (4 November 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> Also ignore all negative comments towards you from some here , look , i tip my hat to you , the younger you are the more ya can learn , and this career we are in is a never ending learning experience ,DEFINATELY worth learning tho . it can be the ultimute lifestyle career , trade from anywhere. maybe try the same question during the day and maybe you will find a few of the younger traders out there
> 
> good luck




thanks mate  

it really does seem an interesting field to go into to. also i hope there are some young traders out there


----------



## sam76 (4 November 2008)

im_daniel said:


> that pretty cool, we have a stock comp goin on now at school for yr 11, im coming 3rd .. oh and its good that u get heaps of chicks i suppose thats a bonus




Chicks are the most important thing mate.

never let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## agro (4 November 2008)

im_daniel said:


> that pretty cool, we have a stock comp goin on now at school for yr 11, im coming 3rd .. oh and its good that u get heaps of chicks i suppose thats a bonus




yeh but don't get short sighted by quality vs quantity

most r gold diggers mate


----------



## M34N (4 November 2008)

agro said:


> you're probably best of applying for a job at mcdonalds and getting an income first
> 
> alternatively, try the sharemarket games because i doubt every teenager is privileged enough to get the opportunity
> 
> just be careful of some of the views you get on forums in general - you often come across some bad apples




I agree, start off low and build up a small, steady income that you can invest into the markets when you are ready. I'm not going to suggest a starting base, because it may vary depending on your level of risk, income, living expenses etc. Don't forget you are still young, and you have many, many years ahead of you which you can invest your money, but each to their own. Just don't over-extend yourself and invest only what you are comfortable to lose - because remember, the market is not always a winners game, and a lot of people lose. But it shows a lot of maturity that you wish to invest your money at a young age, but don't do it because you think you're going to become rich overnight.

I'm 24 myself, started investing by myself a few years ago, but was involved since I was around 18 since my old man was showing me how to do trading via CommSec and got me interested in it. Although the old man never showed me what it's like to trade in all conditions, mostly in just 'good times', that is, not bear markets. I have made many gains myself, but lost a lot as well. It's all a learning curve.

Personally, if I had the choice, I would probably not have invested as much capital as I have into the markets, because I wasn't prepared for the wild swings and emotions that you tend to have when the markets don't go your way. But again, it's a learning curve, and by reading forums like these and taking on board other people's opinions, I have learned a lot and have started to understand certain trading patterns and the difference between the style one person takes versus another.

Good luck and all the best.


----------



## agro (4 November 2008)

sam76 said:


> Chicks are the most important thing mate.
> 
> never let anyone tell you otherwise.




lol


----------



## disarray (4 November 2008)

sam76 said:


> Chicks are the most important thing mate.
> 
> never let anyone tell you otherwise.




we're a generation of men raised by women. i'm wondering if another woman is really the answer that we need.


----------



## im_daniel (4 November 2008)

disarray said:


> we're a generation of men raised by women. i'm wondering if another woman is really the answer that we need.




maybe its the answer in reagards to the survival of the human race.


----------



## disarray (4 November 2008)

not necessarily. recent advances in fertility treatment and a current debate raging about the life expectancy of the Y chromosome put a different slant on the whole male / female / baby thing we've been running with for the last million years.


----------



## im_daniel (4 November 2008)

disarray said:


> not necessarily. recent advances in fertility treatment and a current debate raging about the life expectancy of the Y chromosome put a different slant on the whole male / female / baby thing we've been running with for the last million years.




yes. but im sure the good old fashioned way is much more fun


----------



## Ashsaege (4 November 2008)

Im 22 and started buying stocks just after the august crash last year. I've learnt some hard lessons over the past 14 months!

The way I started was I had about 5k saved up, and took out a 15k loan (not a margin loan). 

Im a pretty lazy learner in general, but when money is involved I tend pull my finger out and go to town on the learning!


----------



## sam76 (4 November 2008)

Keep on the quantity until quality show up.

No point starving between meals.


----------



## M34N (4 November 2008)

sam76 said:


> Chicks are the most important thing mate.
> 
> never let anyone tell you otherwise.




I always pictured you as a ladies man... it all makes sense now


----------



## im_daniel (4 November 2008)

sam76 said:


> Keep on the quantity until quality show up.
> 
> No point starving between meals.




LOL.


----------



## disarray (4 November 2008)

no argument here


----------



## sam76 (4 November 2008)

Chuck Norris draws the line at fat chicks.


----------



## sam76 (4 November 2008)

disarray said:


> no argument here




Hands up who's been done by The Chuckenator?

LOL


----------



## im_daniel (4 November 2008)

sam76 said:


> Chuck Norris draws the line at fat chicks.




lol .. look wat this topic has turned into


----------



## disarray (4 November 2008)

bruce lee > chuck norris


----------



## M34N (4 November 2008)

disarray said:


> no argument here




Bolivia and Brazil FTW 

EDIT: that one between Mexico and Malaysia, what the??


----------



## sam76 (4 November 2008)

I could have beaten him with just one of the many hairs from my chest. 

But I felt sorry for him as he had none at all.

Chuck has compasion

I then killed him a few year later with one of my famous roundhouse kicks and made it look like he had a heart attack.

Chuck never looses and that is why Chuck gets the girls.

booooooo yaaaaaa


----------



## M34N (4 November 2008)

sam76 said:


> I could have beaten him with just one of the many hairs from my chest.
> 
> But I felt sorry for him as he had none at all.
> 
> ...




You are talking about that one from Mauritius, aren't you??


----------



## sam76 (4 November 2008)

M34N said:


> You are talking about that one from Mauritius, aren't you??





It looks like she has a mangina


----------



## sam76 (4 November 2008)

LOL I had to edit this fairly heavily

2. Chuck Norris isn’t hung like a horse. Horses are hung like Chuck Norris.

3. An anagram for ‘Walker Texas Ranger’ is ‘Karate Wrangler Sex’. I don't know what that is, but it sounds awesome. 

4. As a teen Chuck Norris impregnated every nun in a convent tucked away in the hills of Tuscany. Nine months later the nuns gave birth to the 1972 Miami Dolphins, the only undefeated and untied team in professional football history.


7. Chuck Norris can make a woman climax by simply pointing at her and saying "booya".

Chuck Norris once ate three 72 oz. steaks in one hour. He spent the first 45 minutes having sex with his waitress.


9. Chuck Norris did not "lose" his virginity, he stalked it and then destroyed it with extreme prejudice. 

10. Chuck Norris does not teabag the ladies. He potato-sacks them.

11. Chuck Norris does not wear a condom. Because there is no such thing as protection from Chuck Norris.

12. Chuck Norris doesn't understand why you should consult your doctor if your erection lasts for more than 4 hours. His erections have been known to last for up to 15 days.

13. Chuck Norris ends every relationship with "Its not me, its you".


16. Chuck Norris lost his virginity before his dad did. 

17. Chuck Norris needs a monkey wrench and a blowtorch to masturbate.

18. Chuck Norris once had sex with a cigarette machine in the Osaka airport – and got change.



20. Chuck Norris once visited the Virgin Islands. They are now The Islands.


----------



## prawn_86 (4 November 2008)

Alrighty, back on topic...

I started when i was 18 (now 21). I did the ASX sharegame and did quite well so i decided to throw some of my real money at it. Started in bluechips, but slowly got more speculative as increased knowledge and greed got the better of me. 

Im down today, but put it down to learning fees. I have learnt more from this that 3 yrs of uni, and its still been cheaper than paying for 3 yrs of uni!! 

Any new young person i would advise to take their time and learn how the market really operates, and remember, time is on our sides (compounding returns). Dont put all your cash in spec stocks (like i ended up doing), as they can swing wildly.

Also, dont invest money you cant afford to lose, and be mentally prepared to lose money in at least the first year while you find your way.

Hope that helps

Prawn


----------



## nunthewiser (4 November 2008)

I have never met chuck norris nor had his children 

thankyou


----------



## Grinder (4 November 2008)

i'll get the topic back on line daniel. Listen to what everone has to say but take it all with a grain of salt (including myself). Starting at Maccas is as good a place as any, builds character and shows you the value of a dollar. Will make you think twice before throwing it in the market, as you know hard it is to earn it. Your've saved 2K, brillant! Most others your age could'nt, its not how much you earn, it's how much you save. 

All that being said, it sounded more like my dad than me. I got into property in my early 20s, than used that to trade options ever since. If it's in your blood than you'll find a way to do it. Go for it.


----------



## BradK (4 November 2008)

Chuck, I wonder if Miss Iceland needs any extra cash.... ???


----------



## saiter (4 November 2008)

sam76 said:


> I'm now 32 and get heaps of chicks.




This has to be the greatest benefit of the stock market


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (4 November 2008)

The best thing in my opinion for you now would be to obtain an education in the markets and all the various instruments that are available. Time is on your side since you are only 16. 
Dont worry too much about trading your money saved up, use that for booze and women (or should I say girls...or women if your real smoot  )

Im 23 and primarily trade in options, but spent alot of time since I was 18 learning about options. I did a commerce degree at uni, but the content there is no where near enough alone to trade.

My interest in options began because I have been doing martial arts since I was 8. When I was 17, a very senior instructors son came over from Chicago for a 6 month visit. Guy never seemed to work, and was always training. Turns out he was an option trader with his uncles also working at the CBOE. 
Saw the dollars possible and blindly followed.

Good luck with your pursuits!!!


----------



## Largesse (4 November 2008)

i'm 22 started investing a year ago and have lost 20k.

cheaper than a private school education though


----------



## sammy84 (4 November 2008)

Hey Daniel

I'm 24 and started investing around the age of 18 but have only been investing with serious amounts of money the last year. Whilst it is preferable to do some paper trading and gain some knowledge it might also be a good idea to dip your toes in water and also make a few investments. Nothing forces you to learn faster then by actually entering the market. That being said, know your limits (i.e risk level and time frame). If you are happy to have a 3+ year time frame and can take some losses in the next few months know might be a good time to make a small investment. There are currently some very solid blue chips on the market which are trading at a very large discounts. Also if you are to invest, invest in something you know. My first investment ever was in CBA because I did my banking with them, so I at least knew a bit about the way their business operated.

Good luck!


----------



## Ageo (5 November 2008)

Just turned 25, started when i was 18 and lost over 90k within 5yrs of that time (talk about learning the hard way). My suggestion as others have mentioned, learn alot (you can never learn too much) go slow and be patient. Build your bank slowly and enjoy everyday as it comes


----------



## M34N (5 November 2008)

So, from general consensus from the few 'young' investors that have posted, losses seem to be normal.

Read this whatever way you want Daniel, but remember we're all still here and investing. Essentially you will know in the first few months whether the market is for you or not, and again, only invest what you are comfortable losing. 

BTW, are you going to be actually investing or trading? I initially started off to trade, but gradually moved towards investing and do that most of the time, with the exclusion of some short-term trades. Found it to be easier, less stressful and made it easier to set stop-losses and not having to worry every few hours about if you're at a loss.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (5 November 2008)

Ill add that once you have got a good foundation in your education of the markets, the next step will be to backtest and live test with fake money extensively. Once this is done, only risk very small amounts of money to get a feel for the market.

In my experience, I didnt try be a hero and trade 10 lots of option contracts, I traded 1 and 2 lots and lost about $3k during my first year. The loss was small because I traded so litte and the fact I traded spreads which had a lot of margin for error. While trading with real money, I still had paper trades running as I am consistently testing strtaegies and portfolio management of options.
HOWEVER, I will add, the $3k loss as a percentage of the *margin* required was very LARGE..
Slowly I became more comfortable and consistent with the strategies where it became second nature before I upped my capital. 

Patience is the key. I always thought about how much I WOULD have made if I put more money in during my practicing stage, but hindsight shows I would have lost alot more.


----------

